# Scrounging for snow....



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

I was once told that snowboarding was harder to learn and easy to master. This is soooooo true! I just learned how to link some "BASIC" baddass turns and woke up one day on the east coast and it was 70 degrees. It's March, the season is almost over and I'm looking for moutains to hit like a like loose change in the couch. NOT COOL! I have not even scratched the surface of this insane sport and need more. Thoughts on Mt. Hood, and any other spot that stays open past April 23rd??


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

You should be able to find a handful of places in the East that stay open a few more weeks or even through most of APril, and then a couple post-season rail jams too if you're in to that sort of thing.

I went to Mt. Hood on May 28-31, 2007. It was an awesome vacation, not awesome snowboarding since most of the mountain is not available that time of year, but we spent a few days carving the slush and also put in a good 6-hr whitewater rafting trip and some other fun stuff. Just two of us we crashed at the Timberline Lodge and basically had the whole hotel to ourselves. You will definitely be able to ride there through May and even in the summer if you book in advance but after Memorial Day wknd you can't buy lift tickets at the ticket window any more and they are on a limited basis to serve the ski camps & freestyle camps.

Keep your eye on stuff out in Cali like Mammoth which has gotten about 10ft of snow this week they will probably be open until July 4.

Likewise, Snowbird in UT will be open through May and probably in to June although they usually go weekends only for the post-season.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Linking turns is hardly mastery.....


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

cifex said:


> Linking turns is hardly mastery.....


Exactly my point, you must not have read the part where I said "I have not even scratched the surface of this insane sport and need more"


----------



## sirhc.yaj (Mar 21, 2011)

david_z said:


> You should be able to find a handful of places in the East that stay open a few more weeks or even through most of APril, and then a couple post-season rail jams too if you're in to that sort of thing.
> 
> I went to Mt. Hood on May 28-31, 2007. It was an awesome vacation, not awesome snowboarding since most of the mountain is not available that time of year, but we spent a few days carving the slush and also put in a good 6-hr whitewater rafting trip and some other fun stuff. Just two of us we crashed at the Timberline Lodge and basically had the whole hotel to ourselves. You will definitely be able to ride there through May and even in the summer if you book in advance but after Memorial Day wknd you can't buy lift tickets at the ticket window any more and they are on a limited basis to serve the ski camps & freestyle camps.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, hooked up with OvRride|Get Away The Right Way. Real People, Real Experience, Real Good Times! they got me covered..


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

I second Mammoth out in CA. Check out their website, they've been dumped on with multiple feet of snow the past week.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

My mountain will sit empty in 20 days, with a 10 foot base, and melt for 2 months, while season pass holders slowly die inside.

Ahh, the fruits of a bad economy.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> My mountain will sit empty in 20 days, with a 10 foot base, and melt for 2 months, while season pass holders slowly die inside.
> 
> Ahh, the fruits of a bad economy.


Our "mountains" were empty after the first of march, closed a week and a half ago despite having about 5' base while a handful of local die-hards slowly die inside. I drove past it the other night and wanted to cry because of how much snow was still there.

Is Schweizer on public land? If so you can hike it


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's government land they lease, so I think it is hikable, but they explicitly don't want people on the mountain when there still running operations for liability issues. I don't think anyone really cares that much, it's just a bummer because our natural season is typically until May, sometimes longer. Until it becomes more of a tourist attraction, they just don't really get much traffic since it's somewhat far away from major cities (and Spokane has a "family" mountain"

Of course that's a good thing, because you can get clean powder lines if you know where to look 2-3 days after a dump. For it's size this place is never crowded, and longest I waited in line was 5 minutes, average is about 30 seconds.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Lake Louise will be open until the first week of May and Sunshine will be open until the 23rd of May if you are willing to trek North.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> My mountain will sit empty in 20 days, with a 10 foot base, and melt for 2 months, while season pass holders slowly die inside.
> 
> Ahh, the fruits of a bad economy.


that just means its time to put on your hiking boots!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I don't know, Hiking 2,000 vertical feet with no good mellow ascent in slush sounds like a pain in the ass. I need a splitboard! Maybe one day when I'm not broke, I'll get a Heritage Split.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

my old NS Legacy might make a nice DIY split...


----------

